# Bach's works for organ



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Which of Bach's works for organ are your favorites?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I mostly enjoy the XXX's and Fugues. I have several cycles (Alain, Fouccroulle, Newman, a bunch of Walcha and Biggs) but really listen mostly to these magnificent 2- and 3-part barnburners.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

There are a lot of these works I need to spend more time listening to but so far for me nothing has surpassed the Toccata, Adagio and Fugue (BWV 564) or the Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor (BWV 582).


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

tdc said:


> There are a lot of these works I need to spend more time listening to but so far for me nothing has surpassed BWV 564 or the Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor.


Just posted this in another thread...turn the volume up, get evicted. It's worth it.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Just posted this in another thread...turn the volume up, get evicted. It's worth it.


This really is an exceptional version, now tied with Koopman for my favorite all time interpretation of the piece. I'm especially impressed with how he performs the second half of this work, cleaner and somehow clearer than other versions I've heard. The organ sound that comes in at 3:07 could be better that is my one complaint, but all around great stuff, thanks for posting.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

science said:


> Which of Bach's works for organ are your favorites?


The Art of Fugue, The Leipzig Chorales and the Clavier-übung III (German Organ Mass) are my favourite Bach organ works.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yeah. The Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor is the pinnacle for me.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

My favorites are the Leipzig Chorales and the "St. Anne" Prelude & Fugue.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm with tdc on the Toccata, Adagio, and Fugue in C. The fugue is one of the most exuberant and joyous pieces I know.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Toccata and Fugue in D minor, BWV 538 ("Dorian").
I love this powerful rendition by Karl Richter: 



 (Toccata; I love the bombast of the final minute and half); 



 (Fugue).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The Toccata and Fugue in D minor is a bit over-exposed. Hollywood's music for mad scientists!


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

hpowders said:


> The Toccata and Fugue in D minor is a bit over-exposed. Hollywood's music for mad scientists!


Yeah, but that one is BWV 565; the one I say is BWV 538.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

aleazk said:


> Yeah, but that one is BWV 565; the one I say is BWV 538.


I didn't realize there are two of them.


----------



## Andreas (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

PAssacaglia and Fugue is definitely my jam,
Prelude and Fugue in a minor BWV 543
Fantasia and Fugue in g minor "the Great" BWV 542
Choral Partita "Christ, der du bist der helle Tag" BWV 766
Canonic Variations BWV 769


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The buildup of tension in the performance of the passacaglia section of BWV 582 is positively overwhelming!


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm a big fan of Simon Preston's Bach. though I do not own the complete collection. With The Toccata and Fugue in D minor, Prelude and Fugue in D major, Preston really brings out both the dramatic flair and symphonic color of these works. The roar of the foot pedal/keys is overwhelming in the climax of the F in D minor, while the climax of the F in D major comes across as perfectly Mozartian, exploding with unbound joy. I also have bwv615, bwv625, and bwv629 from The Little Organ Book, also brilliant.


----------

